# Sind folgende Redirects sinnvoll?



## FoolMoon (8. November 2009)

Na ihr blauen Engel   

Ich hab gestern ausgemistet und gesehen das einige Links nicht mehr erreichbar sind. 
Da hab ich mir dann einfach gedacht das ich einige Redirects (Danke Sven für den Impuls) manuell in die .htaccess eintrage. Doch nun frage ich mich ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist? Bezogen auf Suchmaschinen und Besucher. Ich möchte vermeiden wenn ein Besucher auf einen Link/Backlink klickt, auf meiner 404 Staus Seite landet.

Bei Redirect 1 hab ich früher eine Datei umbenannt und möchte das diese noch unter den alten Namen verfügbar ist.

Bei Redirect 2 sind mehrere Dateien die anfangs einfache HTML Dateien waren und mittlerweile zu PHP Dateien umgebaut wurden. 

Bei Redirect 3 ist die Datei nicht mehr ferfügbar und ich hab mir einfach gedacht diese auf die Startseite (index.php) umzuleiten. Bewertet Google und co dies als doppelten content? 



```
# Redirects (Datei umbenannt)
Redirect 301 /kontakt.php http://www.[DOMAIN].de/kontaktformular.php

# Redirects (Von HTML auf PHP umbenannt)
Redirect 301 /dienstleistungen.html http://www.[DOMAIN].de/dienstleistungen.php
Redirect 301 /entwicklungen.html http://www.[DOMAIN].de/applikationen.php
Redirect 301 /impressum.html http://www.[DOMAIN].de/impressum.php
Redirect 301 /kontakt.html http://www.[DOMAIN].de/kontaktformular.php
Redirect 301 /partner.html http://www.[DOMAIN].de/partner.php

# Redirects (Dateien nicht mehr verfügbar)
Redirect 301 /informationen.html http://www.[DOMAIN].de/index.php
```


Was sagt ihr dazu? Ist die Vorgehensweise sinnvoll, oder doch reiner quatsch?


----------



## FoolMoon (28. November 2009)

Ist es ok wenn man ~ 30 Redirects in der htaccess hat?


----------

